# Looking for a low mileage R35



## andyf31 (Oct 27, 2018)

Hi all

I***8217;m on the look out for a low mileage mint GTR with full history and basically not needing anything done for a while. Ideally as new as possibly but will need to be in the £45k region. I***8217;ve looked through the classifieds and enquired about one car but looks like I was too late.
I would be happy with grey / blue / red. Not looking for black or white.

Anyway if anyone is looking at selling at some point please let me know.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Your in the right place to find a good example.

I would make a list of various sites.

Autotrader
Here
Pistonheads etc and check late at night and first thing in a morning.

Be patient and something will turn up.

Good luck


----------



## andyf31 (Oct 27, 2018)

might be a long wait, really more interested in buying off an enthusiast rather than a dealer so will be checking the for sale section here regularly.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I would***8217;nt be put off by a dealer, some people prefer to sell to them as they don***8217;t want the hassle of selling private or the hassle it may bring.

Regardless, good luck in your search and keep active on the forum.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

There are loads for sale at the moment on Auto Trader


----------



## andyf31 (Oct 27, 2018)

I***8217;ve been through autotrader, pistonheads, eBay and on here. Yes there are quite a few for sale but so far only one has really interested me.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Try AT Performance between Bicester and Aylesbury, they are the car sales side of Autotorque that are respected traders on here. They usually have a decent stock of R35s available and several forum members have bought cars from them.


----------



## andyf31 (Oct 27, 2018)

That***8217;s my Focus RS sold now so nothing holding me back other than finding the right car.


----------



## andyf31 (Oct 27, 2018)

The grey one I was after sold so still looking.


----------



## andyf31 (Oct 27, 2018)

I***8217;m happy to wait till the new year if anyone is thinking of changing car. Must be low mileage 20k miles max and 2011 on.


----------

